# ღ ♥مجموعة شنط مختلفة الأذواق مع براءة أنثى .. حياكم الله ♥ ღ



## براءة أنثى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

​ 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة من المولى عزوجل.۔*
*كييييفكم يالغوالي.۔*
*تقبل الله منا ومنكم طاعاتنا و صيامنا واعمال الخير في هذه الأيام المباركة.۔*
*عزيزاتي ..۔ كل منا له ذوق .۔ وله استايل .۔ وله وجهة نظر.۔*
*وجميعنا نحترمها.۔*
*فاحببت ان اطرح بين أيديكم هذه المجموعة المتنوعة من الشنط .۔*
*خامتها جيده ..ماشاء الله.۔*
*هاي كوالتي.۔*
*وتم تصويرها لتكون امامكم ليسهل عليكم الإختيار.۔*
*واللي عاجبها اي شنطة تتواصل معي على العام او الخاص.۔*
*أو ايميلي بالصور.۔:052:*
*دعواتكم يالغوالي..*
*حياكم الله .۔*​​



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ღ ♥مجموعة شنط مختلفة الأذواق مع براءة أنثى .. حياكم الله ♥ ღ*

ماشاء الله كل وحده احلى من الثانيه


----------



## جوو الرياض (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ღ ♥مجموعة شنط مختلفة الأذواق مع براءة أنثى .. حياكم الله ♥ ღ*

ماااشاء الله تميز براءة انثى

مووفقه يارب


----------



## براءة أنثى (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: ღ ♥مجموعة شنط مختلفة الأذواق مع براءة أنثى .. حياكم الله ♥ ღ*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> ماشاء الله كل وحده احلى من الثانيه




هلا وغلا دانة الدنيا,,

ربي يسعدك,,

وجودك هو الأحلى ,,

اشكرك ..:smile:

​


----------



## براءة أنثى (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: ღ ♥مجموعة شنط مختلفة الأذواق مع براءة أنثى .. حياكم الله ♥ ღ*



جوو الرياض قال:


> ماااشاء الله تميز براءة انثى
> 
> مووفقه يارب



هلا ومرحبا أخوي جوو الرياض..

تسلم ,, هذا من ذوقك,,

التوفيق للجميييع يآآآآرب..

اشكرك على التواجد..

:smile:​


----------

